# Handbook For Radio Operators



## Loptap (May 2, 2016)

...and Then There Were Three:








I finally got hold of the orange cover 1968 Edition (Second Impression, 1971) and have now created a PDF version of this - that means my total collection of PDF's is:
1961 Edition (Reprinted 1962)
1965 Appendix 9 which updates the 1961 Edition
1968 Edition (Second Impression, incorporating Amendment No. 1, September 1971)
1975 Edition (5th Impression1981)

The three handbooks together cover a period of significant change in Mercantile Marine Radio - and I was fascinated by the on-going change - which I wasn't even aware of at the time!
My offer still stands, if anyone would like a copy of any one of the PDFs (or even all of them) simply start a conversation with me (click on my profile icon at the top left) to create aa new conversation, add a title to the conversation and let me know which version(s) you want - I can then attach the relevant do***ent to my reply. Please do not add a request to this thread (there is no guarantee I will see it) and do not add a comment to my profile page ( there is no notification that anyone has done that - and there is even less chance I see it there!). Equally, and more importantly, DO NOT add email addresses to this thread - using "Conversations" is by far the simplest and quickest method to get a copy of the handbook (or handbooks). I should also point out that the original version of the handbook (the 1975 Edition) has had a large number of corrections applied (even as a result of creating the 1968 edition) - the latest version of that is 4.4 - which NO ONE HAS RECEIVED 

My mission is now complete - there will be no more new editions created - though I am happy to correct any errors found (although the original 1968 handbook includes a fair number of errors and typos - I have included these 'verbatim' (but without the editorial 'sic'))


----------



## Loptap (May 2, 2016)

It would appear that many people are uncomfortable with, or simply don't understand SN's concept of "Conversations" as a method of implementing private messaging

It must be said - I find even the name "Conversations" to be confusing in relation to "Private Messages" - I have said it before - you can use social interchange in a pub (bar/inn/public house/speak-easy/shebeen) as a simile for messaging - You are in a bar with friends having a 'conversation' - and anyone in the bar can listen, overhear - and even join in - i.e. a 'conversation' is NOT private. If you want to say something "private" you could, for example, write your message on a beer mat and hand it to the recipient - he/she can reply in the same way - and THAT is private.

That said, for "Conversations" read "Private Messaging" and, to start a conversation with me in a thread/discussion, well it is actually very easy...
1. Left Click on my Avatar/Profile Picture to the left of the Discussion Post that you are reading
2. From the pop-up window that appears, select "Start conversation"








3. Enter a Title for the Conversation
4. Add your message/request
5. Hit Submit

...and that's it! You have now started a conversation with "Anudder Poster" - - the other person will be notified by email and you will be notified by email of any updates/replies


----------

